# Does asus m4n68t m le v2 supports a pcie x16 2.1 bus standard graphic card?



## Rahul chaturvedi (Jun 18, 2012)

After lots of Googling I came to the conclusion that I NEED YOUR HELP Friends!

Actually I am about to purchase a new graphic card for my current system but I am not sure wheather a pcie x16 2.1 bus standard will work with a pcie x16 1.0 slot or not? And if yes will their be any performance issuse?

I am plannig to get a MSI r6850 cyclone PE/OC edition which has a Pcie x16 2.1 bus interface and my motherboard ( asus m4n68t m le v2 ) has a single Pcie x16 1.0 slot ( i suppose it is 1.0).

my system specifications are

cpu:   Amd phenom II 965 black edition 3.4ghz 125W
mobo: Asus m4n68t m le v2
psu:   450W nPower
Ram: 1X2gb 1333Mhz
optical drive: Asus 24B3ST

Also the main purpose of this gc upgrade is purely GAMING!
With this GC I am looking forward to play games like

GTA IV*****
Saint rows the third
Battlefield 3
Dirt 3
Resident evil 5
Batman Arkham asylum
Crysis 2
Mafia II
Assasins creed

all at max settings at 1440 x 900 resulution.

Tell me will that be possible with the above configuration?
Any suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## topgear (Jun 19, 2012)

make sure you have the most latest bios version installed for the mobo and the gfx card should run fine on the mobo.

BTW, what's the manufacture and model name of the 450W PSu you have ?/


----------



## Rahul chaturvedi (Jun 19, 2012)

topgear said:


> make sure you have the most latest bios version installed for the mobo and the gfx card should run fine on the mobo.
> 
> BTW, what's the manufacture and model name of the 450W PSu you have ?/



I have already udated the bios version to the latest available on the manufacturer's website.
But my another major concern is about performance with the specified games.
Will this be a good investment to get atleast 30+ fps at all max in all games?

my psu is : UMAX npower 450w

The image in the link is of my psu. 
Hope it will help you to know it better.


----------



## topgear (Jun 20, 2012)

^^ First of all change the PSU - get a Corsair CX500v2 or GS600 at-least.

About the GPU -HD6850 is enough to get 30+ FPS in most of the games with max setting @ 1440*900 resolution - truth is it's even suitable for playing games at HD resolution.


----------



## Rahul chaturvedi (Jun 20, 2012)

*GTA IV on msi r6850 cyclone pe/oc?*

Thankyou 'topgear' for your valuable advice.
Will surely consider your advice regarding psu but right now I can only buy a gfx card and psu may be few weeks later.
Hope my current psu wont trouble me atleast for sometime.

Another query:::
I have heard that hd 6850 can't really max out GTA IV. It lags a lot at max settings with this card? 
Is that true? 
Have anyone tried the game with this card ?


----------



## Jripper (Jun 20, 2012)

Oops. your power supply is the deal breaker here. Change it asap before you even think about putting in a 6850.

GTA IV is a very bad port(not optimized well for pc). but here is a video playing gta IV at 1366X768(which is pretty close to your resolution) and it gets 45 fps without fraps recording. So expect a comfortable 38-40 fps atleast on your resolution 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yeov5cloJ9A


----------



## topgear (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: GTA IV on msi r6850 cyclone pe/oc?*



Rahul chaturvedi said:


> Thankyou 'topgear' for your valuable advice.
> Will surely consider your advice regarding psu but right now I can only buy a gfx card and psu may be few weeks later.
> Hope my current psu wont trouble me atleast for sometime.
> 
> ...



GTA IV is a cpu hingry game rather than gpu and you have a suitable quad core cpu for this game 

There's only 2 FPS difference between a HD6950 and HD6850 on GTA IV at 1600*1200 resolution - just make sure you are using the most latest drivers and patch for GTA IV and don't even think of getting the PSU later - get it before getting the gfx card.


----------



## ico (Jun 21, 2012)

Rahul chaturvedi said:


> Actually I am about to purchase a new graphic card for my current system but I am not sure wheather a pcie x16 2.1 bus standard will work with a pcie x16 1.0 slot or not? And if yes will their be any performance issuse?
> 
> I am plannig to get a MSI r6850 cyclone PE/OC edition which has a Pcie x16 2.1 bus interface and my motherboard ( asus m4n68t m le v2 ) has a single Pcie x16 1.0 slot ( i suppose it is 1.0).


Just wondering, how difficult is to read the sticky threads? 

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...ormation-regarding-graphic-cards-newbies.html*


----------

